#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Κέντρα δημιουργικής απασχόλησης παιδιών με αναπηρία (ΚΔΑΠ−ΜΕΑ)

## advice4u

Η λειτουργία των Κέντρων Δημιουργικής Απασχόλησης Παιδιών με Αναπηρία (ΚΔΑΠ−ΜΕΑ) ρυθμίζεται από την Υπουργική απόφαση με αριθ. Π2β/Γ.Π.οικ. 14957/9−10−2001 (ΦΕΚ Β΄ 1397/22.10.2001):   «Προϋποθέσεις ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας Κέντρων Δημιουργικής Απασχόλησης   Παιδιών με Αναπηρία (ΚΔΑΠ−ΜΕΑ) από Δημοτικές Επιχειρήσεις του άρθρου  277  και επόμενα του Δημοτικού και Κοινοτικού Κώδικα (Δ.Κ.Κ.),  Διαδημοτικές  Επιχειρήσεις και Ενώσεις Δημοτικών Επιχειρήσεων και φορείς  ιδιωτικού  δικαίου μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα», όπως αυτή τροποποιήθηκε  και ισχύει  ..

*Αυτά   τα κέντρα ορίζονται στο άρθρο 1 της σχετικής Υ.Α., όπως τροποποιήθηκε,   ως «οι μονάδες που απασχολούν παιδιά με αναπηρία δυναμικότητας 20 − 25   ατόμων.*
*Στις μονάδες αυτές εντάσσονται και έφηβοι με Νοητική Υστέρηση και Κινητική Αναπηρία».*

*Για τη λειτουργία κάθε ΚΔΑΠ−ΜΕΑ είναι απαραίτητη η έκδοση ενιαίας άδειας   ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας από τη Δ/νση Δημόσιας Υγείας και Κοινωνικής   Μέριμνας της αρμόδιας Περιφέρειας.*

Η  άδεια ίδρυσης και  λειτουργίας εκδίδεται με απόφαση του Περιφερειάρχη,  ύστερα από  γνωμοδότηση της κατά νόμο αρμόδιας Επιτροπής καταλληλότητας  ότι το  Κέντρο πληροί τους όρους και τις προϋποθέσεις της σχετικής  ρυθμιστικής  Υ.Α.

*Στο άρθρο 4 της Υ.Α. περιγράφονται οι συγκεκριμένες τεχνικές προδιαγραφές που θα πρέπει να πληρούνται για το κτίριο*.

Αντίστοιχα  το άρθρο 7 ορίζει  τον αριθμό και τα επαγγελματικά προσόντα του  προσωπικού που θα  απασχολείται στο Κ.Δ.Α.Π.−ΜΕΑ39. Σύμφωνα δε με το  άρθρο 9 της Υ.Α.  14957/2001, ο έλεγχος για την καλή λειτουργία των  Κέντρων διενεργείται  από τις αρμόδιες Υπηρεσίες της Περιφέρειας, σύμφωνα  με τις διατάξεις  του άρθρου 1 του Ν. 2345/95. Σημειωτέον, τέλος, ότι  δεν υπάρχει σχετική  πρόβλεψη στο νόμο αναφορικά με την αναθεώρηση της  άδειας λειτουργίας 

*Δικαιολογητικά για Άδεια ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας
*
*Ι.*   Για τη λειτουργία Κέντρων Δημιουργικής Απασχόλησης Παιδιών με Αναπηρία   είναι απαραίτητη η έκδοση άδειας ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας από την  οικεία  Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση.

*ΙΙ.* Η άδεια ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας  χορηγείται από τη Διεύθυνση ή το  Τμήμα Κοινωνικής Πρόνοιας της  Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης του τόπου  εγκατάστασης του Κέντρου, μετά την  υποβολή των παρακάτω  δικαιολογητικών:
1. Αίτηση του νομικού  προσώπου που να αναγράφει τα στοιχεία του κατά  νόμου υπευθύνου αυτού,  την επωνυμία του Κέντρου, την έδρα, το μέγιστο  αριθμό φιλοξενουμένων  παιδιών, και το συγκεκριμένο σκοπό της Μονάδας.
2. Καταστατικό του νομικού προσώπου
3. Βεβαίωση ορισμού υπευθύνου του νομικού προσώπου.
4.  Πιστοποιητικό ποινικού μητρώου του προσώπου, στο όνομα του υπευθύνου   που θα εκδοθεί η Άδεια Ίδρυσης και Λειτουργίας, που θα αναφέρει ότι  αυτό  δεν έχει καταδικασθεί αμετάκλητα σε οποιαδήποτε ποινή για  κακούργημα ή  για ένα από τα πλημμελήματα της κλοπής, υπεξαίρεσης,  απάτης, εκβίασης,  πλαστογράφησης, συκοφαντικής δυσφήμησης, παραχάραξης  και εκ δόλου  σωματικής βλάβης, παράβασης των διατάξεων περί ναρκωτικών ή  για έγκλημα  που αναφέρεται στα ήθη και ότι δεν έχει στερηθεί λόγω  καταδίκης και  οποιαδήποτε αξιόποινη πράξη των πολιτικών του  δικαιωμάτων.
5.​  Πιστοποιητικό της Εισαγγελίας Πλημμελειοδικών της κατοικίας του   αιτούντος ότι δεν διώκεται, ή υπεύθυνη δήλωση του Νόμου 1599/1986.
6.​ Υπεύθυνη δήλωση του Νόμου 1599/1986 ότι δεν έχει τεθεί υπό απαγόρευση ή δικαστική αντίληψη.
7.​ Μισθωτήριο συμβόλαιο θεωρημένο από την αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ. σε περίπτωση ενοικίασης του κτιρίου του Κέντρου.
8.​ Παραχωρητήριο ή απόφαση παραχώρησης των χώρων που θα στεγασθεί το Κέντρο.
9. ​ Οικοδομική άδεια ή άλλο πιστοποιητικό ή βεβαίωση νομιμότητας   υφιστάμενου κτιρίου, από την αρμόδια Πολεοδομία ή Πολεοδομικό Γραφείο),   στην περίπτωση που γίνεται διαρρύθμιση ή επέκταση στο υπάρχον κτίριο.
10.​ Βεβαίωση της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας
11.​ Υπεύθυνη δήλωση του Νόμου 1599/1986 του νομικού προσώπου για :
α)  Την επάρκεια ύδρευσης, ηλεκτροδότησης, τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης,  θέρμανσης,  αποχέτευσης των χώρων που θα απασχολούνται τα παιδία και
β) Τον  αριθμό των παιδιών που θα φιλοξενούνται, το ωράριο λειτουργίας,  τα  τμήματα που θα λειτουργήσουν, τις παρεχόμενες Υπηρεσίες και τον   Εσωτερικό Κανονισμό του Κέντρου.

* ΙΙΙ.* Εκδίδεται άδεια Ίδρυσης και  λειτουργίας με απόφαση του Νομάρχη,  ύστερα από γνωμοδότηση της κατά νόμο  αρμόδιας Επιτροπής καταλληλότητας  ότι το Κέντρο πληροί τους όρους και  τις προϋποθέσεις της παρούσας  απόφασης.

----------


## tserpe

Τα ιδια ισχυουν και για τα απλα ΚΔΑΠ (οχι με ΜΕΑ);

----------

